# Looking for specific choral music



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear fellows,

I'd be really nice if anyone could suggest me choral music like this:

Beginning of: Schumann - Requiem Op 148 - Sanctus

and:
Gabrieli - Oh Magnum Mysterium

So with that 'wall of sound' but still sounding like a smooth curtain, or something..

Kind regards


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm.. I'm not sure what you're going for. Wall of sound but smooth curtain...

Maybe the first movement of Faure's Requiem?


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks! I basically mean a grotesque sound but still relatively smooth textures/harmony.


----------

